# Cheapest way to get my kid fishing.......



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Long time whitewater paddler here in a canoe, couple years paddling the SINK (native untimate 12). I have a child deemed severely mentally retarded by the state and I am working towards taking her fishing after getting her lifetime license. Her license came through a few days ago so now i now I would I would like to work towards getting her on the water, any ideas? We are here at the beach and i'd like to take her into the ICW as a fishing experience. What would be an inexpensive vessel to show her a good time in while being safe? Looking to stay on the cheap obviously, and i do not mind paddling. I'd just love to see a fish work her ass off  Maybe some sort of oar boat?
Rick


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I would think you*

would be fine in any of the tandems... I would wait for warmer conditions, not much fun when its cold when your a kid.. I have Paddled a WildernessSystems Tandem Tarpon 130 and I loved it... 

JAM


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Add some pontoons to a kayak maybe? Have seen pictures of small add-on pontoons to make one more stable for standing, probably only practical for fairly smooth water.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

or make some from PVC (large like 4-8") with caps at the ends


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Pool noodles, enough of them wire tied to the gunnels, will provide enough floatation to keep the boat afloat, and are cheap. Tandems work well also, or tie your boat to hers on a leash. Long enough so she feels independent, short enough to not let her get away.
Dicks has some $300-400 dollar sit in yaks last time I was in there, that is as inexpensive as I've seen for a new yak.
Keep an eye on CL for used deals.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Good Ideas, thanks
A tandem sounds like what I should look at, but a second yak on a short leash would also work. I don't think she could figure out how to paddle one, but towing her around would eliminate that problem. Then I could just "reel her in" for bait changes, rig changes, etc. 
Good ideas
Thanks
Rick


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WNCRick I may be selling a Heritage Redfish 10 soon.That would be good starter yak for a young person. I call it"Little Red"


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I see you have a native u12..... there is also a U16 Tandem that would probably be just the ticket. If you are keen on giving her a bit of a self esteem boost by allowing her to be in her own yak and tethering to you.... I have a Hobie Maui that is 11ft and very stable that I am getting ready to sell ( I really want a U14.5 myself) you can PM me if you are interested and I am sure we can work something out to get her afloat.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I got my 12 year old son a Redfish 10, he loves it. It is impossible for him to flip by his self, super stable.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just right size for a young person and as you said good and stable. Nice seat too!


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

just to give you a heads up, jackson kayaks is coming out with there big tuna which is a tandem kayak. extremely stable and you have the ability to turn her seat around so she can see you at all times. I have paddled the prototype and it is one hell of a good yak. just throwing options out for ya. best of luck. can't wait to see pics with a big smile on her face.


----------

